# Tort/Turt Tables



## Josh (Aug 22, 2007)

please post photos of tort tables here...i need to get some good ideas before designing my own
thanks!


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 22, 2007)

What type of tort are you looking to get??


----------



## tortoisechap (Aug 23, 2007)

I have bilt a tortoise table effectively its just a huge box at the moe but how do tortoise tables retain there heat with openlids at this seems an even harder prospect with english weather.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is one table. It is the attached Picture
http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/Tortoisetable.htm

Nice table for small tort here.
http://www.pettortoise.co.uk/tortoise_table.php

This page has two different tables one for hatchlings one for juvenile Salcutas.
http://www.sulcstatn.addr.com/table2.html

If you type in "tortoise table enclosure" you get lots of sites with different tables.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 23, 2007)

tortoisechap said:


> I have bilt a tortoise table effectively its just a huge box at the moe but how do tortoise tables retain there heat with openlids at this seems an even harder prospect with english weather.



If you find that the table is cold you could try a few things...
1. make a cover for the tortoise table and put it at one end.
2. buy the moonlight bulb or the ceramic heat emitter bulb and put it on at night for the heat. They both work well.

As long as the table does not drop below 75 you should be fine, 

Good Luck


----------



## T-P (Aug 23, 2007)

Tabletops arent necessary! you cna use tall storage tubs, rubbermaids, indoor rabbit cages, oblong wooden flower beds (you buy them often from garden centers or if in the uk B&Q).
Heres my indoor cage:

































and my outdoor:





PLEASE TAKE NOTE - the outdoor enclosure is for 2 rather small (1 of which is only 2 inches and the other is 4 inches) tortoises and will be extended soon. ALSO excuse the wires in my cage.


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dinkanber could your tortoise fall of the two story place or are the railings two high?


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 23, 2007)

A 2 story tortoise table is a pretty good idea you could save a lot of space.But to me never trying to look over is like never going over to the otherside of the wall of china.I might have to build a 2 story for Humpfree in the future...


----------



## Tegan (Aug 24, 2007)

This is the tort box i build for my hingback. It dosen't have any lights in it but it's outside untill winter. The sulcatas will be getting there own custom box in the nest few weeks. I just hope it will be as good as this one. Here is pic 1.


----------



## Tegan (Aug 24, 2007)

Here is pic two. If you hadn't guessed i took step by steps while we were building it. I desided to take step by steps becuase I really couldn't find a whole lot to get ideas from when i was building it. I figured these might be able to help someone else.


----------



## sherri (Aug 24, 2007)

I am not sure how to post pics yet but for my sulcata yearling I bought a kids swimming pool and it is wonderfull. You can check it out on my space speedy the sulcata has his own page. http://www.myspace.com/speedytort


----------



## T-P (Aug 24, 2007)

Tegan very cool!

Sherri this is your enclosure (correct me if wrong)
VERY nice Sherri, just need to change the substrate.


----------



## sherri (Aug 24, 2007)

Cpx said:


> Tegan very cool!
> 
> Sherri this is your enclosure (correct me if wrong)
> VERY nice Sherri, just need to change the substrate.



I have tried the sand and soil and I got little bugs that were crawling all over my little guy what else can I use the wouldnt attract bugs.what is in there is called country critter if you can think of something else let me know I am always open to sugestions.


----------



## Josh (Aug 24, 2007)

sherri, that looks like a great idea for a simple enclosure! does your tort seem happy with the overturned box/burrow?


----------



## sherri (Aug 25, 2007)

josh said:


> sherri, that looks like a great idea for a simple enclosure! does your tort seem happy with the overturned box/burrow?



He loves to explore. He actually burrows in a pile of timothy hay . The overturned box just gives him something to go thru and around .He loves to explore .You should see him in his outdoor yard He investigates every nook and cranny.lol Sherri


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 25, 2007)

Tegan I like your table, one question though.. did you put something on the wood before filling it with substrate?? I would hate for that cool table to get rot. Sherri you can put used coffee grounds in the soil, also oatmeal to get rid of ants.


----------



## T-P (Aug 26, 2007)

You can use Bed-A-Beast, or buy John Innes Loam based soil/compost. its the best! let it dry out though.

^^ heres my recent change!


----------



## Tegan (Aug 27, 2007)

No, the wood is so thick thatwe will get a good 5 or 6 years out of it. By then it will be time to move Worf into a green house . Plus we made the whole thing so that we can eaisly replace sections or move it from the portch. There is only like 6 screws that hold the walls and top to the base. The only problem we have had with it is that one of the legs seems to be buckling in. 



jenrell23 said:


> Tegan I like your table, one question though.. did you put something on the wood before filling it with substrate?? I would hate for that cool table to get rot. Sherri you can put used coffee grounds in the soil, also oatmeal to get rid of ants.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 27, 2007)

Well if you decide you want to put something down to protect the wood, you can use a pond liner or my favorite linoleum flooring. As for the buckling I am not sure how to fix that one other then add a support to it.


----------



## drummerkid1993 (Nov 9, 2007)

sherri said:


> Cpx said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried the sand and soil and I got little bugs that were crawling all over my little guy what else can I use the wouldnt attract bugs.
> ...


----------



## Flying Jenny (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is the temporary enclosure I made for our new hatchling since she has to be quarantined from our other tort for a while. It is a wine box with a liner in the bottom. Her lighting is not pictured here, but she has a mercury vapor fixture for basking and UVB, and I have put a food bowl in there for her now. This was taken the first day I set it up.


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 18, 2007)

We use shower board to line our snake cages, and this should work well for lining tort tables as well. Silicone to seal it in.


----------



## halfnelson (Nov 20, 2007)

drummerkid1993 said:


> sherri said:
> 
> 
> > Cpx said:
> ...


----------



## TestudoGeek (Nov 21, 2007)

T-P said:


>



T-P, What kind of plant is this? Is it edible?


----------

